# Looking for suggestions on screen, projector, sound



## drewwoock (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am looking to put in a home theater and have done some research on projectors and sound systems but don’t feel like I am getting anywhere or getting closer to making a decision on which projector, screen, and sound system to go with. The room is about 600 sq ft and the distance between the wall that the screen will be on and the wall where I have my theater seats is 19 ft which gives me about a 16 ft viewing distance. The walls are a light tan. I will be using my home theater for watching sports and movies and for video games. I am thinking a 120 inch fixed screen would be a good size but unsure what brand to go with and how much difference there is between the more expensive and cheaper screens. As far as projectors I have only seen one in action so far, it was the Optoma LV-25. I was impressed with it but would be willing to spend more if spending more would get me something noticeably better, I am willing to spend $1000-$2500. I am unsure if I want to use a ceiling or wall mount or put the projector on a shelf behind the chairs. As far as sound systems, I am thinking a 5.1 system and would like to get a complete set. I was thinking I would need tower speakers in the front due to the size of the room but am willing to do in wall as well, what ever is better. I am willing to spend up to $2,000 on sound. If anyone has any opinions or suggestions on what projector, screen, and sound system to buy I would appreciate it. Thanks, Drew


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

120 would be a good size. Jamestown has some affordable screens that have good reviews. Each one is made when you order it, so shipping times are slow. The front left and right speakers are where most allocate the larger part of the budget, and usually including the center channel. You should try and have these the same brand, same line to match. The side and rear surrounds can be much smaller and more of a budget buy since they give the accent sound. The subwoofer is a key part, and your size area would probably need two for much affect. Are you willing to DIY any of the speakers? Even buying a kit for the subs would stretch you budget a little further.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a great suggestion on screens... A Co. out of Houston called SCREEN INNOVATIONS... Their website can help you order what you need and they have excellent customer service

http://www.screeninnovations.com/

The PERFORMANCE FIXED screen should be in your budget and comes with a lifetime screen replacement....

IS your room pre wired for speakers ??


You'll obviously need some other incidentals like long HDMI cable to the projector and others but Here are some suggestions for audio and projector

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CAAQHBE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d1_i4?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-5&pf_rd_r=1K6YRS9D0SJM8FAS2KW7&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1630083442&pf_rd_i=507846

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0054N9RQQ/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d1_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-5&pf_rd_r=1K6YRS9D0SJM8FAS2KW7&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1630083442&pf_rd_i=507846

http://www.amazon.com/Fluance-Surro...=sr_1_18?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1385302587&sr=1-18

http://www.amazon.com/Fluance-Fidelity-Surround-Theater-Subwoofer/dp/B007HOQTS4/ref=sr_1_10?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1385303286&sr=1-10&keywords=fluance

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BDP-S1100-Blu-ray-Disc-Player/dp/B00AWX6EYQ/ref=lp_352697011_1_6?s=tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1385302879&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.com/Epson-5020UB-Cinema-1080p-Projector/dp/B00AFU80HA/ref=sr_1_21?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1385302981&sr=1-21&keywords=Home+Theater

http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-SH940-Brightness-1080p-Projector/dp/B00APL85JM/ref=sr_1_9?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1385304052&sr=1-9

http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGUNV-Precision-Universal-Projector/dp/B000TXNS6G/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1385304236&sr=1-4&keywords=projector+mounts


----------



## drewwoock (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for the help! My house was not pre-wired but I have easy access to all walls so I am planning on doing everything myself. How big is the difference between a projector like the Epson 5020UB for 2500 and the optoma LV-25 which is 1200? (I realize that is a hard question to answer, I wish I could see both in action or next to each other) It looks like the contrast ratio for the Epson is a lot greater than the optoma, 20,000:1 vs 320,000. Is that where the money is at? I think they have about the same number of lumens. Thanks again, Drew


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

EPSON is LCD technology
OPTOMA is DLP

Epson has LENS SHIFTING 
Optoma no lens shifting

Epson has 2D to 3D conversion
Optoma does not

Epson comes with 1 pair of 3D glasses 
Optoma None

OPINION - The Epson would be a no brainer :T


----------

